# Snook in Georgia?



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (May 3, 2013)

I am from Florida, we have fished Snook in mangroves, beaches and sandbars. I was just wondering how far the Snook move up north to Georgia? I am in Savannah but have not heard nor seen anyone catch any.


----------



## seastrike (May 3, 2013)

*snook*

i have personally caught one near the Camden/Glynn line. It was small about 13 inches and i was night fishing for trout in mid October(weird) I have heard of a few others near by. It seems like somebody caught a nice one in mosquito creek ssi a few years ago. I dont think there are enough of them around to target them though. I love to catch them down in the passes in south west florida they are awesome!


----------



## ssiredfish (May 3, 2013)

Ive actually caught about a dozen or so here on St Simons.  The best time to go for em is in Sept.  They arent huge but they have that snook fight in em for sure.  Rick at the Snook Foundation did a little peice in their newsletter about our "Bulldawg Snook" as he called em (nice ring to it doesn't it).  Tried to pull it up but it has since expired.  

I still have a good bit of info about it and what their take on why they are here is if you are interested in it.....


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (May 3, 2013)

I read a piece about the snook in Florida, which I will be heading back there in June on the Gulf side in Clearwater. It would nice if they would swim up our way, but its nice to hear that they are near SSI. Nice snook by the way Seastrike.


----------



## fishtail (May 3, 2013)

There have been some caught in the lagoons of Skidaway Island in The Landings.


----------



## seastrike (May 3, 2013)

Adventuringtheoutdoors said:


> I read a piece about the snook in Florida, which I will be heading back there in June on the Gulf side in Clearwater. It would nice if they would swim up our way, but its nice to hear that they are near SSI. Nice snook by the way Seastrike.


Thanks thats from blind pass Sannibel/Captivga last June. We were stuck in the rental condo for the first three days with a major tropical storm. when it finally let up the water looked terrible. Luckily the snook were still hungry i caught plenty


----------



## fishtail (May 4, 2013)

Although I can no longer find the reference, the State record of 10lb 6oz caught in 2008 was reported caught in Wassaw Sound.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (May 4, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## ssiredfish (May 5, 2013)

seastrike said:


> Thanks thats from blind pass Sannibel/Captivga last June. We were stuck in the rental condo for the first three days with a major tropical storm. when it finally let up the water looked terrible. Luckily the snook were still hungry i caught plenty



Thought that was called Redfish pass???  We also used to tear em up on the point of Captiva where that resort is with all the rocks.  Good spots all over that area....


----------



## alphachief (May 5, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> Thought that was called Redfish pass???  We also used to tear em up on the point of Captiva where that resort is with all the rocks.  Good spots all over that area....



Blind Pass then Redfish Pass at end of the road.


----------



## seastrike (May 5, 2013)

*blind pass*



alphachief said:


> Blind Pass then Redfish Pass at end of the road.



yeah it is blind pass  redfish Pass is awesome too. i used to bring a boat down and wear them out over there. They have very good fishing in that area.


----------

